# Sticky Titelleiste Icon



## thE_29 (27. Nov 2006)

Hiho!

Kennt jemand ein gutes Sticks (setAlwaysOnTop) Icon das für eine Titelleiste passend wäre?

Die Icons sehen ungefähr so aus: http://scr3.golem.de/?d=0510/kde35&a=41589&s=2


Ich bräuchte ein reingedrücktes und eines was draußen ist...


Irgendwie finde ich nichts schönes und der ObergrafikGuru bin ich auch nicht..


Falls jemand so ein schönes Icon kennt


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2006)

So, habe mir nun selber eines gebaut.. (falls wenn interessiert )

http://666kb.com/i/ajnryjjor8qw61vma.jpg

hier ist es gerade reingedrückt 

PS.: Wieder mal eine Frage von mir, die ich selbst beantworte :bae:


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2006)

Hi!

Mal eine Frage, wie hast du die "Pinnadel" und das "Fragezeichensymbol" in die Titelleiste bekommen?
undecorated(true) und selber die Leiste selber implementiert? Oder gibt es da einen Trick? ???:L

Bespiel vielleicht? 

Danke!


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2006)

Das is alles selbst implementiert 

Das ganze nenne ich XPackage..

Da is so ziemlich jede swing komponente anders.. Vielleicht mache es mal public..
Bin gerade dabei einen registry Reader via der java.dll zu schreiben!

Der kommt dann auch rein, bzw den gebe ich gleich frei


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2006)

Hallo!

Kannst du mir vielleicht beschreiben, wie man das Icon links neben dem Schriftzug im Titel verändert bzw. wie ich mein gif dort hineinbekomme? 
Das wär echt super!

Gruß
Katrin


----------



## The_S (18. Dez 2006)

JFrame#setIconImage


----------



## thE_29 (22. Jan 2007)

Ein gif geht mit dem Standard JFrame nicht!

Der XFrame (also meiner ) kann auch gifs setzen!


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Jan 2007)

Macht hier Werbung für sein Package und man kann es nicht mal downloaden. Die spinnen die Ösis :bae:


----------



## thE_29 (22. Jan 2007)

Naja, es ist noch bisi verbugt und daher will ichs noch net rausrücken!

Im nächsten Urlaub (oder wenn ichs in der Firma weitermache, da in der Firma auch schon Apps drauf laufen) mache ich es weiter


----------



## RawBit (23. Jan 2007)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die spinnen die Ösis :bae:



*räusper*  :?



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein gif geht mit dem Standard JFrame nicht!
> 
> Der XFrame (also meiner ) kann auch gifs setzen!



angeber 

naja aber das mit den gif stimmt aber net so ganz bei mir hat das mit gifs schon funktioniert (wenn ich mich net ganz irre)


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jan 2007)

Haben die aber auch die Animation gemacht?!


----------



## RawBit (26. Jan 2007)

neee das nich..


----------

